# MTD Yardman 42" Mower Deck Issue



## Rijohng (Jul 22, 2016)

I inherited a Model #13AX615G055. After my first mow, the deck belt blew and took at least one spring with it. I ordered replacement deck springs and a belt, but am unable to figure out where one of the springs goes. The MTD parts diagram is too vague, and I can't find any pictures of the right deck on Google. The spring is labeled as #35 on the parts diagram and attached are two pictures showing the general area where the spring belongs. If anyone can help, I'd appreciate it greatly.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

From the diagram,it looks as if one end hooks on a bolt,and the other end hooks onto the pulley brake rd.


----------

